# Heinz Pickle Factory and other MP buildings.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

Thought I'd share these 5 pictures of my Model Power buildings. Enjoy!










Here is my recently completed Model Power Klassic Pickle Factory model kit. 

I painted the building using Tremclad Yellow, Primer Red and Flat Black as well as various colours from The Games Workshop. The grass is a mixture of Sunray Scenic’s green and yellow turf. 

The “Heinz” sign was created by removing the logo from a label of a can of beans and carefully cutting it and gluing it to the kit supplied blank plastic sign. I then cut the label to shape and cut out the “Pickle Factory” letters from the kit supplied “Klassic Pickle Factory” sign and glued them on the bean tin label. 










Here is the Heinz Pickle Factory with the old Tyco Heinz Pickle refrigeration cars in front of it. 

When I was young, in the 1980’s, I bought these three billboard cars, but I didn’t have the Pickle Factory model kit to go with it. 

About 20+ years later, I bought the factory from one of my hobby wholesalers as well as Nick’s Pickles, which is a store underneath an apartment building model kit which is also available from Model Power. 










This is a view of the engine that is dropping off the Heinz Pickle Cars at the Heinz Pickle Factory. 

The engine is an older “Blue Box” 0-8-0 steam locomotive from Model Power circa 1978. 










This is an idea I had for my older Down Town core. 

The yellow angled building is a Kibri model, but the rest of the block is Model Power. All of the Model Power buildings come with lights to display the detailed bottom floor and the burning buildings include the “Fire Lighting” kit that includes three flashing lights that simulate a burning building. 

The first burning building to the left of the Kibri building will be replaced with Nick’s Pickles once I finish that model. The spur track leads in behind Nicks and the rest of the stores on that block with an old IHM uncoupler track located just behind the Kibri building. This is so that the Heinz box cars can be dropped off until nick has had enough time to unload them into his store. 










These classy European buildings come from Model Power. I am going to use them on my layout in an area that includes a street car track. 

They are ; Robert Shaw’s Wine and Cheese, Luigi’s Tratitoria, Kathy’s Flower Shop and the Podiatrist’s Office. The center purple building is an older Pola HO kit that was made in West Germany in the 1970’s and 1980’s. 

I also own two Faller buildings which are the same as the red, yellow, blue and green buildings, but the Faller buildings are offset at 22% so that they go around the corner much like the yellow Kibri building in the previous photograph does.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Nice job on all of them.!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Glad you like 'em!

It will be nice to lay the track and then add in the roads, light the buildings, etc! 

I ran out of wire to reach my switch machines though. The wye section is 20 ' away from my control panel!


----------



## concretepumper (Mar 7, 2010)

*Cool buildings! :thumbsup: *


----------



## jackey (Dec 16, 2011)

*best hotel management institute in chandigarh*

you posted here so nice pictures. we like these.thanks for sharing...



best hotel management institute in chandigarh:wave:


----------



## Pony66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Madcap love the trains, Buildings, Track work....Excellente! I spend alot of time on the diecast forum but have a "Big" love for trains and Ho at that! Hope to show some of my trains pretty soon but until then I'll just enjoy yours, Keep 'em coming and Merry Christmas!


----------

